# Yep. Candied Baby Back Ribs......Dang.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay called me today and told me that his Girlfriend was coming over for dinner and he asked me to cook Candied Baby Back Ribs. 

As they cook (on the grill the whole time) I glaze them with a tangy/sweet glaze that becomes a gooey/crunchy candy like coating when the ribs are done. They came off incredibly well. Very Very moist and tender on the inside and a slightly crisp gooey coating on the outside. We had baked sweet potatoes and tiny field peas along for the ride as well. Dang.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang doen't even come close. Those look awesome. Any chance of gettin the how to from ya


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been threatening Mike and Dale (The Ultralites) for several years, that I was going to do them at their house one afternoon. I would be more than happy to do the "How To" Play by Play and live. 

They weren't the best I have ever tasted but they were in the top 7 for sure. 

Good Stuff right there........................


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

They look absolutely divine...I would love to know your secret too...:yes:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those look great curtis!...don't keep threatening me man...bring yoself over here and let's eat...j/k man...always welcome here and if food and your company is involved well, all the better...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have eaten those ribs and let me tell you they are FINE. The best I have ever ate.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a rib guy Curtis!!! What gives???? What's the glaze called????


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, Let's Go Hunting this year. You got an Alabama Lic? 

I got an Idea..............


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo said:


> Jason, Let's Go Hunting this year. You got an Alabama Lic?
> 
> I got an Idea..............


No bama license, probably next year....only done BW 1/2 day this year....been spending time w/ Logan trying to get him his 1st bowkill here at the house....:thumbup:


----------

